# IP's sperren mit htaccess - vhosts Config Problem!



## donBamboo (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute

ich hoffe das diese Frage nicht schonmal gestellt wurde, habe so gut wie moeglich voher im Board gesucht...

Also zu meinem Problem: Ich moechte gerne einzelne IPs via htaccess sperren. Wie die passende htaccess Datei aussieht weiß ich wohl, aber die htaccess Datei wird, so wie es mir scheint, nicht wirklich ausgelesen. Ich habe daraufhin im Internet nach einer Antwort gesucht, bis ich irgendwann rausgefunden habe, dass die Configfiles unter vhosts.d/ angepasst werden muessen... 

Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht wirklich wie ich das anstellen soll, da ich auf diesem Gebiet ueberhaupt keine Ahnung habe  
Hier die aktuelle Konfiguration:


```
<VirtualHost *> 
DocumentRoot "/srv/www/htdocs/testseite.de" 
ServerName www.testseite.de 
<Directory "/srv/www/htdocs/testseite.de"> 
Options +Indexes 
</Directory> 
ServerAlias testseite.de 
</VirtualHost>
```

Vielleicht koennt ihr mir ja helfen oder zumindestens sagen, wo ich Hilfe finde 

Danke im Vorraus

lg Bamboo


----------

